# Long script running?



## pacanis

Yesterday or the day before the forum suddenly bogged down for me. It takes *forever* for a page to load and I get a bar that appears saying something about a long script running (or something like that). Until that script loads I can't even scroll.

Any ideas? No pop ups or anything, just that invisible long script.


----------



## Addie

Me too. I just posted about it on Stray Thoughts. My son installed the latest Java program, so I know it is not the problem. The problem seems to be with DC. My son said if installing the latest Java, then the problem was with DC. I click on the 'Stop Running' and I still have to wait about ten seconds or a little longer before I can make any moves. 

Are you listening DC Techies?


----------



## pacanis

That's the one!
I am not alone... yay


----------



## bethzaring

Ive been getting a dialog box that ask me "Stop running this script?"  In fact it took me about 30 seconds to get this screen.  The box goes on to say that a script on this spage is causing my web browser to run slowly.

okay, I have gotten that dialog box twice while trying to make this post.  I take that as a message to go do something else!


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> That's the one!
> I am not alone... yay


 
No, so don't feel lonely. I also have all the ads showing up in Chinese. That may be the problem. Is DC being hacked?


----------



## Addie

I think the powers that be may just be trying to fix the problem. That little place down at the bottom to "Contact Us" and report a problem is missing. They may be tired of getting reports and have temporarily removed it.


----------



## taxlady

I wonder if it is something to do with the latest update to Java. I haven't been getting this problem (recently), but I haven't updated my Java.


----------



## GotGarlic

Unless you need it for something specific, you should disable Java (not to be confused with JavaScript, which is different) in your browsers; it's a hacker risk. Here's how: How to Disable Java


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Unless you need it for something specific, you should disable Java (not to be confused with JavaScript, which is different) in your browsers; it's a hacker risk. Here's how: How to Disable Java


I admit that I am probably confusing the two.


----------



## CraigC

My guess is that it has something to do with some ad trying to load. I'm averaging a solid minute until the script message pops up.


----------



## Addie

CraigC said:


> My guess is that it has something to do with some ad trying to load. I'm averaging a solid minute until the script message pops up.


 
You may just be right Craig. Where the ads are usually at the top and on the right, I keep getting the space filled with Asian characters. I know when I am up during an all nighter, I often find posts that are really ads in disguise from an Asian country. I report them immediately and they are gone pronto before any day folks even know they were there. I have to give kudos to our techies who are on the ball except for this one time. It seems to be taking them longer than usual to solve this problem. But I am patient. And I know they are trying.


----------



## pacanis

I get the large banner ad across the top with Chinese characters in it about 50% of the time, but that doesn't bother me so much because I never look at them anyway... unless I notice it is tracking an item I recently looked at on Amazon, then they are pretty noticeable. It's that whole big brother is watching thing.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I get the large banner ad across the top with Chinese characters in it about 50% of the time, but that doesn't bother me so much because I never look at them anyway... unless I notice it is tracking an item I recently looked at on Amazon, then they are pretty noticeable. It's that whole big brother is watching thing.


 
I don't have to have placed an order anywhere. All I have to do is type the words say, "Knife Sets" and the next post I open, there will be an ad for knives. But this Asian character thing is new with this long script thing. Big Brother definitely.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I will all but guarantee these problems are related to ads. As for Java and JavaScript, the two are completely unrelated, other than having a similar sounding name.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: AdBlock Plus.

Install it on your browser and all of these problems you're experiencing will magically go away. No more Chinese ads. No more long running script errors. It's easy peasy and FREE.


----------



## Alix

Steve Kroll said:


> I will all but guarantee these problems are related to ads. As for Java and JavaScript, the two are completely unrelated, other than having a similar sounding name.
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again: AdBlock Plus.
> 
> Install it on your browser and all of these problems you're experiencing will magically go away. No more Chinese ads. No more long running script errors. It's easy peasy and FREE.



Ditto. I have no issues at all.


----------



## pacanis

Well if you put it that way, Steve...
But let's face it, ad related = forum related. I belong to some pretty ad heavy forums... ones that also track your searches... and none have the constant nagging issues of lag times that this one does. I don't think it is simply advertisements as much as it is advertisements trying to find a way around the ad blockers I am already running.

Off to install yet another ad blocker...


----------



## salt and pepper

Also, Do Not Track Me.com


----------



## pacanis

hmmm, don't see it for IE...


----------



## salt and pepper

pacanis said:


> hmmm, don't see it for IE...


 
 Same here, thats why I went to, do not track me.com
 I installed it last week and it has blocked over 10,000 adds.


----------



## Alix

Install Firefox. I promise you won't regret it and you will in fact give yourself a forehead slap for not doing it before now. Faster, easier to manage, better add ons, and it will import all your current bookmarks. Easy peasy. 

Bet you a beer you'll love it within a week.


----------



## Addie

Have all of this bookmarked for Spike to read and see what he recommends and should do. I do know I am beginning to find this "long script" annoying. He will be by tonight.


----------



## pacanis

salt and pepper said:


> Same here, thats why I went to, do not track me.com
> I installed it last week and it has blocked over 10,000 adds.


 
Thanks. I'll give it a try.



Alix said:


> Install Firefox. I promise you won't regret it and you will in fact give yourself a forehead slap for not doing it before now. Faster, easier to manage, better add ons, and it will import all your current bookmarks. Easy peasy.
> 
> Bet you a beer you'll love it within a week.


 
Budweiser would be fine, Alix 
I tried Firefox last year at folk's urgings and there was something about it that it did not support or work with that I use all the time. I don't recall what it was right now, but a couple people (here) agreed that it was one of Firefox's shortcomings.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Have all of this bookmarked for Spike to read and see what he recommends and should do. I do know I am beginning to find this "long script" annoying. He will be by tonight.


 
I just noticed that the script thing does not enact itself immediately. You can momentarily scroll or click on something before it starts up and bogs you down.

Off to look up S&P's fix.


----------



## pacanis

Good deal, S&P.
It loaded so fast I wasn't even sure it had  installed. It's only 3.4 mb or something.
It seems to be working though. The little Win7 circle is spinning, but I can still navigate and browse while it does it's thing.

Cool beans.


----------



## salt and pepper

pacanis said:


> Good deal, S&P.
> It loaded so fast I wasn't even sure it had installed. It's only 3.4 mb or something.
> It seems to be working though. The little Win7 circle is spinning, but I can still navigate and browse while it does it's thing.
> 
> Cool beans.


 
   Happy to hear that.


----------



## pacanis

salt and pepper said:


> Happy to hear that.


 
I just hope they keep making blocker programs to keep us one step ahead of DC's ads


----------



## Steve Kroll

pacanis said:


> Well if you put it that way, Steve...
> But let's face it, ad related = forum related. I belong to some pretty ad heavy forums... ones that also track your searches... and none have the constant nagging issues of lag times that this one does. I don't think it is simply advertisements as much as it is advertisements trying to find a way around the ad blockers I am already running.
> 
> Off to install yet another ad blocker...


Pac, I'm an admin on two other forums that run "vBulletin", which is the software program that DC runs on. The ads are operated by a third-party plugins. DC has very limited control over the ad content. They can specify things like disabling adult-oriented ads and such, but that's about it.

Some of the ad streamers are more scrupulous than others. Some will lock things down pretty tight, but others allow unfettered access by javascript and flash programs. One forum that I belong to got hit last year by a Taiwanese hacker that pushed a Trojan horse virus to users through an advertisement. Just visiting the forum website when the ad was displayed launched the malicious code.

Keep in mind that running ads is a necessary evil for free membership forums like DC. It's what they have to do to survive. But that doesn't mean that members have to be subjected to ads. We can choose to block them if we like.

Have you tried AdBlock Plus? I have nothing to do with the makers, so I'm not a paid shill endorsing it. I've just had very good luck using it and recommend it to others because of my own experience. I think it's supported by pretty much every browser out there. I use Google Chrome, and I literally see ZERO ads on DC or any other web site I visit.


----------



## pacanis

I realize ads are a necessary evil, but it's a fact that several members have problems here they don't encounter elsewhere... for whatever reason. It might alsu have something to do with the version of vB the different forums run.

No, I have not tried it. Like I said in my earlier post, it apparently isn't offered for IE yet.


----------



## bakechef

Chrome, adblock plus and no issues here.

It's amazing how much different the web looks if you turn off your ad blocker!  I understand the need for ads, but if there is a problem with a site, 9 times out of 10 it is related to an ad.


----------



## Somebunny

This problem is persistent, I was using the laptop to make a post to DC this morning and after I got done with a very lengthy post and hit send. It went to cyberspace and I got a screen that said the website was not responding and could not be loaded.  That peeved me, since my memory is about a nano second long and I don't feel like redoing the whole post. . But I tried my iPhone which I usually post from and there were issues there too...not loading, parse errors etc. I am going to see what we have for ad blockers on the laptop....


----------



## Janet H

Can those of you with issues post up about what browser you use and what version?


----------



## Somebunny

Hi Janet, I am getting the "long script running" notice, and then losing posts after sending.  I am using IE8.  Thanks for working on this.   I am going to see if I am still having trouble from my IPhone and will post if I do.


----------



## pacanis

I'm running IE 10.
It seems to have momentarily stopped on my work PC, which I am on now. I did not like the way S&P's do not track me link reacted with this computer... giving me a redirect, so I uninstalled it. And I did get the long running script message yesterday and earlier today, but not now.


----------



## Zagut

IE 10

It's a pain but I'm on dial up so I'm used to slow.


----------



## Kylie1969

bakechef said:


> Chrome, adblock plus and no issues here.



Same here


----------



## Addie

IE10


----------



## Addie

Spike did install the ad blockers. Unfortunately, they don't allow for emoticons. So my Angel does not show up. And right now that angel is very important to me. So I will put up with the problem as long as I can. I need that angel.


----------



## no mayonnaise

I didn't think people still used Internet Explorer... wow.

Firefox with AdBlock Edge (Not Adblock Plus) and Ghostery is where it's at.  Pale Moon if you have a 64 bit computer.

Or heck, even Chrome, it has an Adblock Plus add-on too.

Anything is better than IE...


----------



## Addie

no mayonnaise said:


> I didn't think people still used Internet Explorer... wow.
> 
> Firefox with AdBlock Edge (Not Adblock Plus) and Ghostery is where it's at. Pale Moon if you have a 64 bit computer.
> 
> Or heck, even Chrome, it has an Adblock Plus add-on too.
> 
> Anything is better than IE...


 
Us old timers stick with what we are comfortable with.


----------



## Zagut

"Us old timers stick with what we are comfortable with."


You've got that right Addie.

I haven't been "where it's at" for a long time. 

Actually I haven't wanted to be. 

I'm very happy right where I am.


----------



## Addie

Zagut said:


> "Us old timers stick with what we are comfortable with."
> 
> 
> You've got that right Addie.
> 
> I haven't been "where it's at" for a long time.
> 
> Actually I haven't wanted to be.
> 
> I'm very happy right where I am.


 
Other than DC, most of the stuff I do on the computer, is just piddling stuff. Mostly read the news, look up something, or order on line. I am not one to race to have the latest and greatest. I have no need for a Droid, or iPhone, I have no idea how to text nor do I care to. I like the sound of the human voice. I have noticed that when I see the long lines of those waiting outside the doors to purchase the latest $500 iPhone are mostly males. You don't see middle age woman in those lines. We have caught on to Apple's game. Tomorrow that latest and greatest will be out of date. And none of your present Apple products will work on the new stuff. Apple is not getting rich off of the middle agers and the elderly. We are too smart. 

I would be just as happy with the treadle sewing machine with attachments as an electric one. They both sew. Ad that is all I ask of it. The same with all today's new electronics. I can make a call with my simple free cell phone just like you can with your latest and greatest one.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Addie said:


> Apple is not getting rich off of the middle agers and the elderly. We are too smart...
> 
> ...I can make a call with my simple free cell phone just like you can with your latest and greatest one.


Yes, but my phone also gives me directions to where I need to go, organizes our household shopping lists, reads books to me on the commute to work, and likewise plays music, movies, and radio. It gives me real-time news and weather reports, pulls up recipes, recommends restaurants, lets me browse the internet anywhere, keeps my meeting notes close at hand, reminds me when I have to do things, takes and displays photos....and hundreds of other things, etc, etc, etc.

Granted, my phone isn't free by any means. But in the not too distant past, it would've cost a whole lot more money to have the ability to do all of the things these amazing devices are capable of. I'm not clear on how having one makes someone NOT smart. (by the way, I'm a little older than middle-aged)

Addie, don't get me wrong. If your phone does all you need it to do and you prefer things old school, that's fine. But for a lot of us, we depend on our phones for many other things. It's no longer _just_ a phone.

To put it another way, a horse and buggy will certainly get one from place to place, but I think the majority of us would rather take a car if given the choice.


----------



## GotGarlic

You know, Addie, your life is not necessarily the same as others your age. My dad is 73 and still runs his own financial-adviser business. He has an iPhone and recently bought an iPad. I'm 50 and was a website manager for a large organization till I had to resign for medical reasons. I've had an Android smartphone for about 3 years and I love it, for all the reasons Steve mentioned. It's great.

btw, I just installed Ad Blocker on Firefox and am still seeing the emoticons. If you're open to learning something new, ditch IE and install Firefox. Your Internet experience will be much better.


----------



## Zagut

"Yes, but my phone also gives me directions to where I need to go"

So do my maps and no batteries required.

"organizes our household shopping lists"

I use a pad of paper for that. Again no batteries.

"reads books to me on the commute to work"

Call me old fashioned but I prefer to relax in a comfy chair when I read a book.

"and likewise plays music, movies, and radio"

Just like the CD/Radio in my vehicle does. It doesn't play movies but I shouldn't be watching them while I drive anyway. 

"lets me browse the internet anywhere"

That's a nice feature and I can see where It could be useful. 

"keeps my meeting notes close at hand,"

My portfolio keeps my notes at hand. No batteries.

"reminds me when I have to do things, takes and displays photos...."

Even my cheap "old" flip does that.

"But in the not too distant past, it would've cost a whole lot more money to have the ability to do all of the things these amazing devices are capable of."

Yes they are amazing devices but having them cost more in the past doesn't make them cheap now.

"I'm not clear on how having one makes someone NOT smart."

It doesn't. Just shows different priorities




Steve, don't get me wrong. If your phone does all you need it to do and you prefer things where it's at that's fine.

But I just say that when your out of gas I'd rather have the horse just as I'd prefer a piece of paper when the batteries are dead or you have no signal.


Sorry to drift the thread but I was kinda bored. 

Please forgive me.


----------



## taxlady

I really like the navigate function on my phone. Sure, a map will give me the info, but I can't look at a map while I'm driving and this thing talks to me. I usually plug the charger into the cigarette lighter plug when I have it on navigate.


----------



## GotGarlic

"Yes, but my phone also gives me directions to where I need to go"

So do my maps and no batteries required.

Smartphones read the directions to you, so you don't have to look down at a map.

"organizes our household shopping lists"

I use a pad of paper for that. Again no batteries.

I don't have to keep track of a dozen little slips of paper or printouts with contacts, confirmation codes, shopping lists, vacation plans, calendars, etc. I use Outlook synced with Google Calendar and Evernote and have all that info with me at all times.

"reads books to me on the commute to work"

Call me old fashioned but I prefer to relax in a comfy chair when I read a book.

I just drove 5 hours back from a beach trip listening to a fascinating audiobook. Now I have it on my phone so I can listen to the rest while I sit in a chair, garden, take a walk, whatever.

"and likewise plays music, movies, and radio"

Just like the CD/Radio in my vehicle does. It doesn't play movies but I shouldn't be watching them while I drive anyway. 

I can get any radio station in the country on my phone, plus podcasts of radio shows I missed.

"lets me browse the internet anywhere"

That's a nice feature and I can see where It could be useful. 

"keeps my meeting notes close at hand,"

My portfolio keeps my notes at hand. No batteries.

My Samsung Galaxy tablet turns my notes into searchable text and allows me to make digital drawings and insert photos and live web links.

"reminds me when I have to do things, takes and displays photos...."

Even my cheap "old" flip does that.

"But in the not too distant past, it would've cost a whole lot more money to have the ability to do all of the things these amazing devices are capable of."

Yes they are amazing devices but having them cost more in the past doesn't make them cheap now.

No one said they're cheap, but if you value their capabilities, they're a great bargain.

"I'm not clear on how having one makes someone NOT smart."

It doesn't. Just shows different priorities

Right!


----------



## bakechef

Zagut said:


> "Yes, but my phone also gives me directions to where I need to go"
> 
> So do my maps and no batteries required.
> 
> "organizes our household shopping lists"
> 
> I use a pad of paper for that. Again no batteries.
> 
> "reads books to me on the commute to work"
> 
> Call me old fashioned but I prefer to relax in a comfy chair when I read a book.
> 
> "and likewise plays music, movies, and radio"
> 
> Just like the CD/Radio in my vehicle does. It doesn't play movies but I shouldn't be watching them while I drive anyway.
> 
> "lets me browse the internet anywhere"
> 
> That's a nice feature and I can see where It could be useful.
> 
> "keeps my meeting notes close at hand,"
> 
> My portfolio keeps my notes at hand. No batteries.
> 
> "reminds me when I have to do things, takes and displays photos...."
> 
> Even my cheap "old" flip does that.
> 
> "But in the not too distant past, it would've cost a whole lot more money to have the ability to do all of the things these amazing devices are capable of."
> 
> Yes they are amazing devices but having them cost more in the past doesn't make them cheap now.
> 
> "I'm not clear on how having one makes someone NOT smart."
> 
> It doesn't. Just shows different priorities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, don't get me wrong. If your phone does all you need it to do and you prefer things where it's at that's fine.
> 
> But I just say that when your out of gas I'd rather have the horse just as I'd prefer a piece of paper when the batteries are dead or you have no signal.
> 
> 
> Sorry to drift the thread but I was kinda bored.
> 
> Please forgive me.



I get your point, but to accomplish all that you do, you have to carry around maps, portfolios, lists, etc..  Yes my radio can play music in my car, but my phone can connect wireless to it and provide me with hours of commercial free music via Pandora, this is a great feature on long road trips.  While connected I now have hands free calling.

There isn't a flip phone out there that takes good pictures.  I've replaced my point and shoot camera with my phone.

If I'm somewhere like a hotel that doesn't have free wifi, I use my phone as a wireless router (hotspot) and can use multiple devices from it, even traveling down the highway (not me, I'm driving, but others in the car).

So one device that fits in the palm of my hand replaces a GPS, camera, organizer, wifi router, multiple lists etc.  And it does it better than most stand alone, like a GPS, a GPS maps need to be updated at a cost, the one in my phone uses Google maps so they are the most up to date and detailed maps on the planet.  It also helps us find places to eat, and things to see along the way.

We have an app for shopping lists, both phones connect to the same list, so in real time as we add to or "cross off" stuff the other phone is updated, handy for the way we attack shopping.  I can scan a product and get instant product reviews and pricing comparisons.

This type of connectivity isn't for everyone, but it is very convenient, and I enjoy it a lot.  For us the cost is worth it.


----------



## Zagut

"but if you value their capabilities"

That's the key. I don't value their capabilities enough to fork over the cash. Some folks do.


"If you're open to learning something new, ditch IE and install Firefox. Your Internet experience will be much better. "

I tried firefox. Didn't like it. Different strokes and all that.


----------



## Steve Kroll

GotGarlic said:


> You know, Addie, your life is not necessarily the same as others your age. My dad is 73 and still runs his own financial-adviser business. He has an iPhone and recently bought an iPad. I'm 50 and was a website manager for a large organization till I had to resign for medical reasons. I've had an Android smartphone for about 3 years and I love it, for all the reasons Steve mentioned. It's great.



Exactly. I don't see why Addie or the other poster above feel it's necessary to insult people who choose to embrace new technology.

By the way, my own mother-in-law turned 80 last year and loves her iPhone. Granted, she doesn't have many apps, but she does know how to take photos and send text messages. We got several from her earlier this month while they were on vacation in NC.


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> You know, Addie, your life is not necessarily the same as others your age. My dad is 73 and still runs his own financial-adviser business. He has an iPhone and recently bought an iPad. I'm 50 and was a website manager for a large organization till I had to resign for medical reasons. I've had an Android smartphone for about 3 years and I love it, for all the reasons Steve mentioned. It's great.
> 
> btw, I just installed Ad Blocker on Firefox and am still seeing the emoticons. If you're open to learning something new, ditch IE and install Firefox. Your Internet experience will be much better.



My mom is 65 she has a desktop, laptop, and tablet and is looking into getting a smartphone, and she's somewhat technology challenged.  She eventually figures out technology and makes it work for her.  

When she came this summer, she couldn't even turn on the TV, by the time she left she had not only figured out how to turn it on, she had the basic functions of the home theater PC (what we use for tv instead of cable) figured out.

Oh and she uses Chrome, I was so proud of her,


----------



## taxlady

I know there are other folks here who use this app too, 'cause I learned about it here. It's a great way to organize grocery lists, especially if there is more than one person who uses the lists. This one is instantly updated and great when two people are shopping at the same time. OurGroceries


----------



## Steve Kroll

taxlady said:


> I know there are other folks here who use this app too, 'cause I learned about it here. It's a great way to organize grocery lists, especially if there is more than one person who uses the lists. This one is instantly updated and great when two people are shopping at the same time. OurGroceries



I love that app. When I get in the car to leave for home from work, I will usually just text my wife and tell her I'm stopping at the store on the way home, and if there's anything she needs just add it to "the list".

By the time I get to the store, the grocery list on my phone is already updated with everything she added.


----------



## pacanis

That is kind of cool.
Being that it's just me I keep my lists on a notepad app of sorts. But I admit sometimes I jot them down on a post-it and stick it in my pocket.


----------



## taxlady

Steve Kroll said:


> I love that app. When I get in the car to leave for home from work, I will usually just text my wife and tell her I'm stopping at the store on the way home, and if there's anything she needs just add it to "the list".
> 
> By the time I get to the store, the grocery list on my phone is already updated with everything she added.


Stirling has been updating that list at the website. Now that he has a SIM card for his tablet, he will be able to use the app at the store.


----------



## Zagut

"Exactly. I don't see why Addie or the other poster above feel it's necessary to insult people who choose to embrace new technology."



Steve I'm sorry if you feel my post was insulting. It wasn't intended that way. I was playing with your post to express some views on smart phones. I don't see where Addie insulted anyone either. She expressed her view about some folks needing the latest and greatest a nanosecond after it hits the market. I tend to agree with her.
I'm happy that you choose to embrace new technology. I simply pointed out it's not for everyone. I'm included in that group. So excuse my if I pull over for a moment to look at a map or wait until later to see something on the web.
And on the subject of insults. I don't think it was very kind of you to use the horse and buggy line simply because someone wants to use a browser they are comfortable with and feels no need for the bell and whistles a smart phone offers.

I'd like to apologize to any and all who feel I've offended them. There was no intent to do so. I'm glad you're enjoying your devices. They just aren't for me at this point in my life. I really am happy without it. I have no want or need for it. Call me backward, close minded, simple minded, anything you'd like.(Just don't call me late for dinner) I'll keep poking away with my old desktop on dial up using and antiquated browser with a smile on my face.




Now back to the topic.
Any word on getting rid of the long script issue with IE?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Techs are looking at and working on the problem.


----------



## Steve Kroll

> I'd like to apologize to any and all who feel I've offended them. There was no intent to do so.


I apologize as well. I just found myself a little agitated by Addie's comment alleging that people who buy into new technologies are somehow less "smart" than those who don't.

In the interest of full disclosure, I don't rely 100% on new technology. For example, if you look in the storage area behind the seat in my car, you'll find a 2006 Rand McNally Atlas. I figure it might come in handy should I ever find myself in the middle of nowhere with a dead cellphone battery. 

I don't own a spare horse, though.


----------



## pacanis

And you can't start a fire with a cell phone, but an atlas would work great.


----------



## Janet H

Now that we have that past us, let's just use this thread to post about the current page load issue please.  we are working to trouble shoot this and it clearly only affects those using IE.  Until it's solved please bear with us.


----------



## Andy M.

Different strokes for different folks.

Time to move on.

I have not experienced a of the issues with the offending script.


----------



## Somebunny

I installed the "do not track me"that S&P advised, but still experienced the "long script running issue".


----------



## pacanis

My laptop has been running great with it. The large banner on top is gone, the one that often had Chinese/Japanese script in it.


----------



## Hoot

I have been out of town for a spell. I suspect the issue is an app on a mobile platform. I have been speculating about gettin' one of them smartphones, but I haven't made the jump yet. Perhaps the app builder has an update that can address this issue.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hoot said:


> I have been out of town for a spell. I suspect the issue is an app on a mobile platform. I have been speculating about gettin' one of them smartphones, but I haven't made the jump yet. Perhaps the app builder has an update that can address this issue.



I don't think that's it. I haven't seen the problem on my Android smartphone or my Samsung tablet, or my Windows laptop, either. Addie has seen it on her computer, though, and it was my impression that Pacanis, the OP, had the problem on a PC, too.


----------



## jennyema

This just started happening to me today.

And its super annoying! 

I am on a work computer so cant install stuff. Im on IE, not sure what version.

Ill have to stop participating, I guess. At least while at work ...

And it only happens here at DC


----------



## bakechef

From keeping up with this thread it looks to be an Internet Explorer issue, other browsers and the apps seem unaffected.


----------



## pacanis

Well this stinks. I had to uninstall S&P's Do not track me program. However it intertwined itself with my other ad block programs and AV on my laptop, it would not allow me to upload pics to photobucket. Weird.

So now I'm back to watching the page take forever to load because of the script in the main banner ad.


----------



## Steve Kroll

For what it's worth, we ran into the "long running script" error today on another vBulletin site I frequent. And just like DC, only people using Internet Explorer 10 were experiencing the problem. 

The difference is, this particular site doesn't run any ads. So that would seem to indicate that the problem is not with the ads, but IE, or possibly vBulletin.

Has Windows Update released any IE patches lately?


----------



## pacanis

Interesting. I recall my IT telling me some sites did not support the latest IE yet, but that was a while ago. And I do not recall any patches for IE that have arrived and changed something lately, nor any MS updates.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Here is a link to some tech talk about Patch Tuesday:  July 2013 Patch Tuesday – Windows, IE, Flash, Shockwave and ColdFusion | Naked Security.

Even with my limited grasp of what Sophos posts (after all, I'm fluent in Culinary but not real good in Tech) I can understand some stuff.  When I played on Facebook more I had the "Facecrooks" page "liked" to keep up with changes there.  Started to get the RSS feed from Naked Security more as a "hey Honey, did you see this?" item than something I read and understand myself.  Hope it helps.


----------



## pacanis

I don't know if anything was addressed, but the forum is working perfectly this morning.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I don't know if anything was addressed, but the forum is working perfectly this morning.


 
Same here.


----------



## jennyema

Its stopped running for me too.

Thanks if someone fixed it!


----------



## Addie

jennyema said:


> Its stopped running for me too.
> 
> Thanks if someone fixed it!


 
If you look at the bottom, there is a line that wasn't there before about Browser Mode IE10 Document Mode IE7. Sounds like a fixer to me. 

Jenny, did you read my post about Trina? Becky sent us an email regarding her death.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Do any of the admins/mods know what the "fix" involved? I'd like to pass it along to a couple of other sites that are experiencing the same issue.


----------



## taxlady

You guys using IE, who no longer have the problem, did you install the updates for IE? Are you on auto update for IE?


----------



## jennyema

Addie said:


> Jenny, did you read my post about Trina? Becky sent us an email regarding her death.


 
I heard about it on Facebook last night!  How sad ...

I will search for your post.


----------



## jennyema

taxlady said:


> You guys using IE, who no longer have the problem, did you install the updates for IE? Are you on auto update for IE?


 


No updates


----------



## taxlady

jennyema said:


> No updates


Do you mean you didn't update and that you aren't on auto-update?


----------



## FrankZ

Steve Kroll said:


> Do any of the admins/mods know what the "fix" involved? I'd like to pass it along to a couple of other sites that are experiencing the same issue.



There was much kerbiting with the flibertie thing-a-ma-jumango

I will ask.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yeah, what Frank said...


----------



## FrankZ

Actually we just took a button away from a certain princess....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don't know how I will function without the button between l and n...


----------



## Addie

FrankZ said:


> There was much kerbiting with the flibertie thing-a-ma-jumango
> 
> I will ask.


 
Frank, I understood that clearly. Sounded like something my kids would say when they got caught doing something wrong.

And I did have IE10 installed when my computer completely crashed and I lost everything. I had been using IE7.


----------



## taxlady

I just came across this page: https://support.google.com/adsense/...OlkETgO7D98jlqongfVAxs2x0SLzWv_QgAe9_oQe&rd=1 It will let you make some choices about the Google ads you see.


----------



## Mad Cook

pacanis said:


> That's the one!
> I am not alone... yay


Me too. I've been getting it since I joined and it's the reason I've not been around much lately. Definitely one for the DC techies to investigate. I had it a couple of years ago with a similar web site and it got so ba that I discontinued my association with the site


----------

